# Why has my frog died?



## liam peel

Right my whites tree frog has died and I hav no idea why.
I checked on him before I went to sleep at roughly 4am this morning and around 8 pm I had noticed he was dead, all brown and shrivvled but at 4am he was realy green looked realy healthy.
Temps wherre at 24-29 degrees and humidity was about 50-60 the odd time it would go slightly over or slightly under.
Had a water dish in but kept it shallow as I know they are not the best swimmers.
Anyone got any idea how he has died? He was only young.
Also he was fed on a small cricket every other day, that is what the pet shop person siad.


----------



## TheToad888

If he was new he could possibly have had an illness before you got him. How shallow was the water? And how big was he? Because they are eat a lot, maybe a small cricket wasn't enough for him.


----------



## Wolfenrook

1 small cricket every other day? This was a young frog? It probably starved, young frogs need feeding every day, about 3 to 4 small crickets.

Don't take this the wrong way, but please consider researching animals before you buy them, pet shop staff are NOT a good source of advice and information.

Ade


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy

1 cricket to them everyother day is like a human eating a wotsit evry other day. Its not gonna survive.


----------



## liam peel

Wolfenrook said:


> 1 small cricket every other day? This was a young frog? It probably starved, young frogs need feeding every day, about 3 to 4 small crickets.
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way, but please consider researching animals before you buy them, pet shop staff are NOT a good source of advice and information.
> 
> Ade


 I didn't buy him my sister had baught me him for my 18th birthday, spent 70 pound on the animal and equipment.
The crickt I fed him was pretty much the same size as the frog, looked like he was getting a bit of a belly on him tho, well looked proportional to hsi size.


----------



## liam peel

TheToad888 said:


> If he was new he could possibly have had an illness before you got him. How shallow was the water? And how big was he? Because they are eat a lot, maybe a small cricket wasn't enough for him.


 Had him for about 2 weeks, 3 weeks as my sister was holding him as a birthday present for me, could it have been this long before the deisese taking effect?


----------



## Wolfenrook

Liam, get this clear bud, I am NOT having a go at you, I am trying to help you to avoid stuff like this happening again.

Let me put it another way, you say the cricket was nearly as big as him, you all so he was getting a belly on him. That was probably because the cricket, been too large for him, could well have become impacted, and this could kill just as easily as under feeding.

As to £70 on equipment, that's not very much considering the cost of suitable equipment. But I am betting the shop didn't even sell her the right equipment for the job. Guessing a 30cm cube viv, heat mat with no stat, analogue thermometer and a bowl? Possibly also an analogue hygrometer given you stated humidity. This would be typical of pet shop staff without a clue, but I could be wrong.

No, all I am saying is, DON'T rely on what shop staff say in future. Do your own independant research as well. Right here is a good place to start, there's also theamphibian.co.uk. Also a VERY good book is AVS Popular Treefrogs, which I started out with when we first go our first frogs (White's tree frogs) and it proves invaluable.

I am NOT having a go, I'm NOT blaming you, I AM advising you not to rely on shop staff, and to do your own research. You've learned a really hard lesson here. It COULD have just been one of those things, frogs sometimes die on us all. But good research etc can really help to make a difference.

I hope this helps, and I wish you all the best in the future, and hope you decide to stick with this hobby. Frogs are awesome bud, bud come with downs as well as ups.

Ade


----------



## REDDEV1L

Have you tried getting in touch with the shop who sold your sis the frog and set-up ?
There's not that many shops round here, and one of them offers a 30 day animal health guarantee.
I wouldn't mind knowing which shop it was out of interest, as from the sounds of it, they aren't very clued up.


----------



## igmillichip

The details given, and with the history of the frog not know, there could be loads of good guesses as to why it died.
Food (eg lack of), too high a temperature (eg heat mats in a small viv with no thermostats), disease (...but all too easy to put blame on a disease as well), or even neurological problems from lack of calcium (eg not gut-loading or dusting crickets), etc etc

For the future, do as Wolfenrook suggests....some research (and even a cheap specialist book) will save lots of money and goes a long way to helping to keep a frog alive.

Sorry to hear of the loss, but don't be put off. 
I don't know what shops are the UK nowadays.....but I do know it would be easy enough to hunt down a decent shop to get quality frogs and good advice.

ian


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

OP - did you not have one die previously?


----------



## Wolfenrook

Stephen P said:


> OP - did you not have one die previously?


You're not wrong you know, only that time it was his sisters http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/790459-dead-frog.html.

Hmmm, yeah, ok.

Ade


----------



## liam peel

Stephen P said:


> OP - did you not have one die previously?


Kind of, sister had him for a day or two as she was holding him for me as it wasn't my birthday but that one was realy brown from the day we she got him wich indicated some form of something that is not good.


----------

